# Farbkeil gesucht



## changnam (14. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ich hatte neulich irgendwo gelesen wie man mit Hilfe der Funktion "Gleiche Farbe" und eines Farbkeiles als digitales Foto, schlechte Bilder enorm aufwerten kann. Dummerweise weiß ich nicht mehr wo ich es gelesen habe und kann einen solchen Farbkeil nirgendwo finden.

Weiß hier jemand Rat/Link? Sollte also ein Bild in beliebigem Format (tif,bmp..etc) sein.

Grüße
changnam


----------



## Lobster (4. August 2005)

Also bei diesem Farbkeil handelt es sich mit aller größter Wahrscheinlichkeit um ein Bild auf der Video2Brain Lehr CD. Dort wird das Verfahren beschrieben, wie mit Hilfe des auf der CD befindlichen Farbkeils und der Funtion "Gleiche Farbe" ein Bild sehr schnell und effektiv korigiert werden kann.
Leider habe ich meine CD auch nicht mehr...und nach einem Systemchrash fehlt mir der Farbkeil auch. Solltest Du einen bekommen...würde ich mich freuen, wenn Du ihn mir auch senden könntest. Sollte ich eher etwas bekommen schicke ich ihn Dir.
beste Grüße Lobster


----------



## Vale-Feil (4. August 2005)

was ist denn das für eine Lehr CD? Hätte ich auch gerne mal.


----------



## changnam (4. August 2005)

@Lobster

 richtig erkannt, es war die video2brain cd. Netterweise haben die mir ihn nachträglich  geschickt. Gib mir ne mail dann schick ich ihn Dir.

 changnam


----------



## Lobster (5. August 2005)

Das ist ja absolut geil....besten Dank für Deine Hilfe
wenn Du mal problem mit PSP hast kannst Du mich immer kontaktieren
meine mail
lobster007@gmx.li
nochmals besten Dank
Grüße Lobster


----------



## Vale-Feil (5. August 2005)

wo habt ihr denn die CD her? KAnn man die käuflich erwerben oder so?


----------



## changnam (5. August 2005)

video2brain.com

 Es gibt sehr gute Videotutorial CD´s dort. Es hängt halt auch immer viel vom Sprecher ab. Die besagte "Photoshop für Fotografen" ist zwar sehr lehrreich, die Dame bringt einen aber an den Rande eines Nervenzusammenbruchs.

  Auf o.g Seite gibt es zu jeder CD/DVD Demoviedeos. Allein deshalb ist die Seite einen Besuch wert.

  changnam


----------



## Lobster (5. August 2005)

da muss ich Dir zustimmen...entweder man wird nach ca. 20 Minuten schläfrig bei den Herren...aber die Stimme der Dame ...naja ganz schön nervig...vom Lehrinhalt her aber Spitze

@changnam
hast Du den File schon gesendet?...
beste Grüße 
Lobster

übrigens changnam...weißt Du, ob ich Ersatz für meine verlorengegangen CD´s bekomme, wenn ich die Belege noch finde?


----------



## Vale-Feil (5. August 2005)

Ich denke nicht, dass du dafür Ersatz bekommen wirst. Du könntest ja die CD an Dritte verkaufen könne. So würden die argumentieren. SRY


----------



## Lobster (5. August 2005)

ja das konnte ich mir eigentlich auch schon denken...
übrigens nochmals besten Dank...der FK arbeitet super...jetzt kann ich mich an die Automatisierung meiner über 1000 pictures machen...
mfg
Lobster


----------



## Robman667 (18. Juli 2009)

Hi,

@ Lobster und Changnam: Kann einer von Euch mir bitte auch den Farbkeil per Mail senden? Das währe echt klasse.

Hier mal eine Mailadresse: farbkeil@guck-ma-foto.de

CU Robman667


----------



## Sierb (18. Juli 2009)

welche der CDs ist die mit dem Farbkeil? Scheint ja ein gutes Tool zu sein. 

Wie kann man sich das eigentlich vorstellen? Ist das ein PlugIn für Photoshop? Ist der Keil später in der Werkzeugleiste oder wie ist das`?


----------



## smileyml (18. Juli 2009)

Warum es dein Beisatz "Keil" trägt ist mir unerklärlich. Aber hier ist er im Einsatz:
http://www.video2brain.com/de/videos-1574-2.htm

Grüße Marco


----------



## chmee (18. Juli 2009)

Für die, die wissen wollen worum es geht : http://www.video2brain.com/de/videos-1574-2.htm

Kurz mal reingeschaut, diese Art einer Bildverbesserung halte ich für äußerst fragwürdig. Kann helfen, kann aber recht schnell zu einer Verschlimmbesserung führen. Der einzig interessante Punkt sind wohl die direkt anwählbaren Hautfarben im Keil. Diese findet man aber auch in anderen wie zB

http://img1.abload.de/img/hautfarben3wi.jpg
http://www.psd-tutorials.de/downloads-file-537-photoshop-sonstiges_2d4u-hautfarben-farbtafel.html
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hautfarbe

mfg chmee


----------



## Chumper (18. Juli 2009)

HIlfe... Die Stimme ist schrecklich... Ich wollte mir das Tutorial ansehen, konnte aber nach 10 sek nicht mehr und musste es schließen...


----------

